# 15 Round Magazines and up



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

They’re drying up. I have plenty but who cares, I’m buying more while they’re not double in price or banned all together. Many places are out of Glock mags. 

Get them while you can. Last Call.....

Locally the shelves are bare.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup, and I have to buy some Glock mags to go with an AR45 I’m buying. Better get’em now.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Yup, and I have to buy some Glock mags to go with an AR45 I’m buying. Better get’em now.


That’s sorta why I placed another order except I’m looking at an AR type in 10mm that uses glock magazines. It’s not released yet but when it’s available I’m ordering one. I like to have at least 10 mags per gun, more if it’s a 9MM or 556

Aero Precision EPC10. It can be built on .45 or 10mm. I might get both barrels/bolts.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ranger710Tango said:


> They’re drying up. I have plenty but who cares, I’m buying more while they’re not double in price or banned all together. Many places are out of Glock mags.
> 
> Get them while you can. Last Call.....
> 
> Locally the shelves are bare.


Any suggestions for picking up a few Glock 45 mags?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Any suggestions for picking up a few Glock 45 mags?


GunMag Warehouse still has some. There are still quite a few magazines out there. Just gotta know where to look.

Glock Gen 4 Glock 21, 21SF .45 ACP 13-Round Factory Magazine

PSA has quite a few mags yet as well.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Slippy said:


> Any suggestions for picking up a few Glock 45 mags?


I used Midway. I figured they would be truthful in their showing it “ in stock “. 

Try Midway and Primary Arms


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Midways has always been fair and they do get stock


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Look for Kriss mags or SGM mags which both work in my Glocks and CMMG 10mm.

Don't buy the ETS mags, they suck.





__





Magazine, SGM Tactical, Glock Compatible 10mm 30rd | CMMG - AR 15 and AR 10 Builds and Parts


30 Round Magazine for Mk10 10mm




cmmg.com


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No mags for Gen 5 Glock Model 45 in 9mm anywhere.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Slippy said:


> No mags for Gen 5 Glock Model 45 in 9mm anywhere.


Check Natchez. I did a search and came up with a whole bunch of places that have them in stock. Actually it seems like there's more Glock mags around than anything else.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nick said:


> Check Natchez. I did a search and came up with a whole bunch of places that have them in stock. Actually it seems like there's more Glock mags around than anything else.


Thanks, but still not finding ant Glock G45 Gen 5 mags (Flat Dark Earth preferably) at Natchez Shooters Supply or elsewhere. Got a link you can share?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Look for Kriss mags or SGM mags which both work in my Glocks and CMMG 10mm.
> 
> Don't buy the ETS mags, they suck.
> 
> ...


ETS mags have worked fine in my Glock 17. Magpuls as well.
Problem with the Glock 45 in 9mm is that it is still pretty new and not nearly as popular as other models that have been around for years. Glock 17 and Glock 19 are very popular with mags still readily available.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Slippy said:


> No mags for Gen 5 Glock Model 45 in 9mm anywhere.











Glock Gen 5 Glock 17, 9mm 17-Round Factory Magazine


Enjoy trademark Glock® reliability with the Glock Gen 5 Glock 17, 9mm 17-Round Factory Magazine. This factory magazine boasts rear-facing witness holes for quick, at-a-glance round counts with full-length steel-lined polymer construction and a toug




gunmagwarehouse.com





These are black, not FDE

The G45 is built on a g17 frame so the G17 mags work. Any Glock 17 round plus magazine for 9mm will work if you have your mag release on the left side of the gun.

I believe the gen5 and gen4 models the mag release can be switched and installed on the right. 

The gen5 and gen4 mags are cut so they will work with the release installed in either position. The Gen5 mag floor plate is a little different but that doesn’t matter to most. The gen5 follower is orange. 

I leave mine on the left, so it’s not an issue about the generation.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

ETS 30 round stick mags won't lock into the CMMG and you have to smack them pretty hard for the Glocks. Sure I could modify them to lock into the mag lock or just buy good mags. Maybe I just got a bad batch. Wouldn't bet my life on them.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> ETS 30 round stick mags won't lock into the CMMG and you have to smack them pretty hard for the Glocks. Sure I could modify them to lock into the mag lock or just buy good mags. Maybe I just got a bad batch. Wouldn't bet my life on them.


Weird as the couple 33 round ETS mags that I have fit and function fine in my Glock 17 Gen 4.
This thread sparked my to buy a couple more Glock 33 round mags for my G17.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Midway sent me a UPS tracking number this morning.

This is a G19 with a 24rnd gen5 mag








fantastic plastic😉


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Thanks, but still not finding ant Glock G45 Gen 5 mags (Flat Dark Earth preferably) at Natchez Shooters Supply or elsewhere. Got a link you can share?


As mentioned the G45 is fairly new but it does accept the same mags as the G17.









Glock Factory Mag Gen 5 Glock 17 19 19X 26 34 45 9mm Luger 33-Round


These factory original, drop-free magazines fit your Glock double stack 9mm pistol, for instance the Glock 17, 19 and 26. Fits all generations. Should...




www.midwayusa.com


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I think I know what I’m getting @Denton for Christmas.









Glock 20 Bespoke Slide LV Louis Vuitton Cerakote Gold Bronze F&R Serrations Blem | eBay


All New Custom Nitride'd Gun Candy'd Cerakote'd Electroplated & AM/OEM parts used. Disengaged Incorporated is an independent dealer of parts and accessories for Glock® pistols, and is not affiliated with or endorsed by Glock, Inc. or Glock Ges.m.b.H.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Do you think magpul is running overlapping shifts right nowadays 🤔


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Local Hardware were my Wranger ($200) is in NICS purgatory, has G-Lock mags for $30, Wilson Combat 1911 mags for $32, D&H ar mags for $10, Box of 50- 40 Short & Weak for $30

Moes Possum Lodge


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

Piratesailor said:


> Midways has always been fair and they do get stock


Midway is great. Also Brownells. Those two are my go-to favorite. Brownells (last I checked) had plenty of stock of the aluminum AR mags, for anyone that needs more. I'm not a real fan of 30 rounders since they get in the way of Prone and benchrest shooting, but I did buy some more 20 round ones a month or so ago.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't really look at the maximum amount I can load into a magazine, I just make sure the rounds and the magazine are compatible. Look at some of the bizarre statistics. I've read in all those handgun magazines we crave that the average exchange is four rounds at *seven feet*. Truth be told, I believe all of us could cut the rogue with a _simple metal shoehorn_ at this arms length. 

I have been carrying a simple, single stack .380 ACP in a stainless automatic. Oh, I hear the jokes of my friends about "butterfly hunting." But no one--not even a mugger--wants a full magazines of .380 rounds blown into his sternum at arms' length. Yes, the gun magazines are fun, but they always seem to have the hero win out no matter what the odds. I believe most of these "heroes" would be blowing holes in their floors and walls before they connected with the perp.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

My magazines just arrived. 
@Slippy did you order any yet ?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don’t own a Glock, and never will, but I was paying attention during the 2008 presidential campaign and bought all I needed for my various rifles and pistols at that time.
Back when USGI magazines for 1911’s were $7 each and East German AK mags were $8.99.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Buy what ever hi cap is available and sell when it doubles or triples. Times are like under Obama for firearms and ammo.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don’t own a Glock, and never will, but I was paying attention during the 2008 presidential campaign and bought all I needed for my various rifles and pistols at that time.
> Back when USGI magazines for 1911’s were $7 each and East German AK mags were $8.99.


My favorite Glock video. I heard a rumor he was code named Opie.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Looks like that guy should’ve been carrying Israeli style


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I picked up two 17 round P-Mags for the Glock tonight.
Might make a habit of it every week until they go extinct.
I need something to replace my starving ammo buying habit.
😀


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> I picked up two 17 round P-Mags for the Glock tonight.
> Might make a habit of it every week until they go extinct.
> I need something to replace my starving ammo buying habit.
> 😀


How do you like the magpul Glock mags ?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> How do you like the magpul Glock mags ?


First time buying them, so I'll need to give them the go-around a few times to really know.
I went in looking for OEM Glock mags, but they were sold out for the 17/19
I can state with authority that the "Pro Mags" are shit. Weak feed lips. Never touching those again.


----------

